# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Hanging stuff

## beer is good

I am still in the process of fitting out the shed (might be one of those jobs that you never finish) and I came up with a way of storing garden tools which I thought might be of interest. The pliers,  shovels and rake are just put into a piece of PVC pipe cut at 45 degrees and then screwed onto the MDF sheets fixed to the walls. I have found that the long handled tools can fall over, so putting a piece of the PVE higher or lower might help that. 
Cutting the PVC at 45 degrees means that you can screw the piece of pipe onto the MDF.

----------

